# Fibro meds



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

What do you do when the insurance company takes away the medication you need to sleep so that you aren't in pain?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I spend my nights here!The doctor is my problem, not insurance. I don't know how to get across to him how tired I am. I am just too uncomfortable to fall asleep easily. Staying asleep is impossible.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Same with me. Doc doesn't want to really listen whe I tell him I can't sleep very soundly and restfully and I always feel so tired and exhausted that I can hardly think.Evie,Is it possible for you to get health insurance some place else---independently or something? What about the Health Insurance Co. that advertises on the BB at the top of the page? Might be worth looking into. I know HMO's simply stink!! And the PPO's (like what I have) aren't far behind! I have a "formulary list" of drugs and a "non-formulary" list and for the Prevacid that I have to take twice a day for stomach acid, I have to pay $80 a month! And then hubbie has to take it, too, so that's another $80. Jeesh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Feisty, I think next year we're going to take the family policy out from my hospital. It isn't great insurance but it allows choice of providers and medications which, at this time in my life, is more important to me than anything. Right now I carry only a basic single catastrophic policy which includes an enormous deductible so for routine services it's fairly useless.Unless.... the hubby's insurance gets better... it's supposed to change again next year (God I get so sick of this)Thisbearbites....and Feisty.... I know what you both mean... I am so uncomfortable that without medications I am unable to sleep well at all. There is so much chronic low-grade pain and discomfort in my joints.... particularly my hips .... that absolutely drives me crazy. Feisty.... I can't even lie still long enough to listen to the hypno without meds.Now that I can't see my chiropractor regularly I am also suffering with neck and shoulder pain. I am going to see him once in a while when I can't stand it any longer.Got some free samples of my Lexapro from my doc and the insurance finally gave me a 30-day supply of it for $10. Hubby is filing a grievance and going to a meeting with the insurance company to fight for me with therapist's help and doctor's help as well as pharmacist's help... the insurance company is not too bright... because the Lexapro is concentrated, I need to take less of it than another SSRI.... so... they would actually be paying more out for Prozac than they are for the Lexapro. Pretty dumb of them, huh? The Prozac is over $100 for a month's supply and the Lexapro is only around $70. Go figure?Do hot bathes help you guys?What about a glass of wine?Evie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, I do very warm tub soaks alot. I love 'em. It helps some. Mostly makes me feel nice and warm and a little more relaxed and that, in turn, helps me dose off a little better.Just wish I could sleep without waking up a zillion times per night. Jeesh! I've forgotten what it's like to sleep like a "log".I don't drink wine because it give me a horrible migraine within minutes of drinking it. I don't see why you can't try it.Yep, I agree, the insurance companies sure don't "play with a full deck". Speaking of migraines---I had a doozy today. Was so bad it made me nauseous. Finally "up chucked" late this afternoon, then I crawled in bed with the electric blanket on high and tried to rest for a while until the Imitrex could kick in. Thank goodness I didn't take the Imitrex before I threw up.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

The hot bath helps until I have to leave it! I do okay with wine, but my stomach isn't always agreeable. But I also know if I drink enough, nothing cares!







But I try not to go there too often!After the family goes to bed, I like to really crank up the heat in the family room. We have a wood stove and I get it nice and toasty, and eventually, I get warm and relaxed enough I usually fall asleep on the couch. We have one of the best mattresses money can buy, all types of pillows, and the nicest down comforter I could find. But my none of my joints can take any one position for very long. I like the heat from my woodstove most of all. My hips are the worse as well. I have also had more migraines in the last few months than the previous years combined. I haven't figured out if there is a trigger yet.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie! Don't scare me to death!! If my insurance quit paying for my Klonopin, what would I do? I know....be a zombie like I was before I found the med.







Doesn't it stink the way insurance companies have seemed to "rule" lately? I also have to go by a formulated guideline, or pay big bucks on my co-pay.







What's up with your hips? I don't think I recall you discussing the pain there before, or maybe the Fibro fog has clouded the brain again. I usually have pain in the hips after my hubby and I go out on Sat. nights two-stepping and line dancing. I hurt all day Sunday, sore Monday, and then I'm ready for Saturday night again.







((hugs)) to ya!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello everyone--Yep, here I am at 4:00 A.M. unable to stand the pain of lying in bed. This is my second time up tonight. And I have to get up and go to work at 6:30! Funny that I found this thread. At least I know I'm not alone. But I am sorry for your suffering too. And what about those pain meds? I can't take them because I have IBS-C. I wish there was SOMETHING I could take!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

tried medicare?i know there must be some agency to help in this case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm not old enough for medicare and I make too much money for medicaid.... but thanx for the thought, Squrts.Feisty, since I've been on the Lexapro, my sleep has inproved significantly. Yep, that's the med they want to take away from me, but I won't let happen. Spouse is organizing 4 grievance meetings with the HMO with lots of justification behind him. In the meantime, I am getting free samples from my doc. Lexapro, I think, may have been what has started to pull me out a bit from this most recent depressive episode.Hi Rowe, honey... how are ya? I always love getting your messages...







My hip pain is the worst fibro pain that I have. Modern dance exercises along with deep sleep are about the only things that help it (other than orgasms). I don't post on this forum a lot, because if I focus too much on the pain, it gets worse... so I tend to point myself in the direction of... and kick myself in the butt towards improving on it. I am never without pain, but I have found that the single most devastating factor in my fibro pain is depression.... which is where the Lexapro helps me at this point where some other meds couldn't hold a candle to it.ThisBear.... I have a very expensive lambs wool Stearns & Foster myself and it helps immensely.Thanx for the good wishes, Cindie and I also hope that you find some relief for your pain.If I could just get this limbic system malfunction corrected (which I know isn't going to be easy... the limbic system controls emotions).... I might be better able to counteract more of the pain more often.Well... guess from now on it's cheap wine.







Evie


----------

